# Famiglia che si allargano



## Carola (4 Febbraio 2017)

Anche se prematuro anche se con molta calma anche se ...
Il mio compagno uan sera è stato a cena da me con un gruppo di miei amici e amiche E ogni tanto bazzica X casa raramente tipo mi ha aiutato con dei mobili di Ikea portati su poi eclissato mi è ventina prendere in aeroporto ( i ragazzi tutti felici così non sei sempre sola ... M mhhh una vecchia rincoionita mi vedranno?)
Ovviamente i miei qualcosa hanno capito e devo dire che li vedo estremamente sereni
Il maschio anche troppo
Non solo è disinvolto ma lo cerca , cerca la sua approvazione in qualche modo 
Se n'è accorto anche il mio compagno che con tatto e delicatezza affittronta la cosa 
Il mio piccolo (12) gli chiede consigli su uno sport che anche lui ha praticato a livello agonistico
Parla di calcio di cose da uomini
Cerca sua complicità ironizzando sai sono sempre tra donne io ...
E pur in un contesto di gente cerca lui anche se non morbosamente 
L altro gg mi ha chiesto quando lo rivediamo mi è troppo simpatico

Le femmine sono carine ma molto
Meno attente tutte prese dai cavoli loro vedi chat snap cazzate loro anche and c'è lui proprio come se fosse nornale 

Insomma io vado piano molto piano molto

Il mio compagno ha preso una casa in città da me ,ufficialmente X qnd lavora qui 'ma so X certo che lo ha fatto X starmi vicino 
La mia grande tutta gasata già chiede se puoi imprestarle  la casa X un pigiama party e tu puoi stare da noi massi X una volta (16 anni ..femmina  .. X quanto buon ma se può fare la
Pr ben felice )

Io che non sono abituata a cure attenzioni faccio tutto da me sono un po selvaggia ne ne rendo conto ma un po e l'abitudine un po' la paura di crederci ancora 

Comunque era così X parlarne .. A volte sto così bene che appunto mi prende la cacarella lui è ' uno che  piace tanto io sono sempre presa da lavoro e FILGI tempo X lui risicato 

Prossimo week forse torna mio ex e avendo dopo quasi due mesi un 2 gg X noi due


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche se prematuro anche se con molta calma anche se ...
> Il mio compagno uan sera è stato a cena da me con un gruppo di miei amici e amiche E ogni tanto bazzica X casa raramente tipo mi ha aiutato con dei mobili di Ikea portati su poi eclissato mi è ventina prendere in aeroporto ( i ragazzi tutti felici così non sei sempre sola ... M mhhh una vecchia rincoionita mi vedranno?)
> Ovviamente i miei qualcosa hanno capito e devo dire che li vedo estremamente sereni
> Il maschio anche troppo
> ...


Io parlerei chiaro. Non sono bimbetti.
Direi: :"Mi sembra che abbiate capito che frequento Pierino. Mi sembra che sia simpatico anche a voi. Credo che sia prematuro considerarlo più di un amico. Gradualmente vedremo come funziona. Voi che ne dite?"


----------



## ilnikko (8 Febbraio 2017)

Rosa scrivi bene che non si capisce una fava :carneval:

A parte gli scherzi sono contento, penso che ti stai muovendo coi tempi giusti, io aspetterei ancora un po', per dare modo a tutti di "prendere le misure",  poi parlerei anche io con loro.


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Rosa scrivi bene che non si capisce una fava :carneval:
> 
> A parte gli scherzi sono contento, penso che ti stai muovendo coi tempi giusti, io aspetterei ancora un po', per dare modo a tutti di "prendere le misure",  poi parlerei anche io con loro.




Si sì con calma e tanta pazienza inutile anticipare i tempi
Questo week saremo dopo 4 settimane soli io e lui così ci rilasseremo e vedremo un po come gestire i prossimi mesi 
Lui ha una gran pazienza Al momento perché a me all ' ultimo salta sempre qualsiasi previsione ....
Comunque non ci si annoia mettiamola così 
Grazie 

Ho riletto tutto manca solo un apostrofo che vado subito ad inserire


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Si sì con calma e tanta pazienza inutile anticipare i tempi
> Questo week saremo dopo 4 settimane soli io e lui così ci rilasseremo e vedremo un po come gestire i prossimi mesi
> Lui ha una gran pazienza Al momento perché a me all ' ultimo salta sempre qualsiasi previsione ....
> Comunque non ci si annoia mettiamola così
> ...


Vabbè non è  l'apostrofo ma la fretta mi sa 

Sul resto fai bene ad andarci coi piedi di piombo 
Pensi che i tuoi figli potranno parlarne con il padre ?


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Il fatto che tu a tutti gli effetti sei ancora una donna sposata non ti spaventa?


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè non è  l'apostrofo ma la fretta mi sa
> 
> Sul resto fai bene ad andarci coi piedi di piombo
> Pensi che i tuoi figli potranno parlarne con il padre ?


No credo di no
Ma ad ogni modo io con mio ex marito ho parlato 
Lui delle cose sue non mi racconta nulla ma sicuramente avrà qualche storia è un Bell' uomo ed è solo in un paese in cui certo le occasioni non mancano 

E' estremamente gentile in Qsto periodo e cerca di condividere un po di più il quotidiano 
Sono i miei figli che se non li sollecito io non rispondono ai messaggi e qsta cosa non va bene 
E come se si fossero abituati a Qsto papà così via ..
Anche lui comunque è nuovamente indeciso con occasioni su Singapore Svizzera ecc ecc
Meno male che non mi sono spostata che finiva come Londra ....


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu a tutti gli effetti sei ancora una donna sposata non ti spaventa?



Se parli da un punto di vista legale ne ho parlato con avvocato e no non ho problemi 
Mio marito ha residenza in un altro paese da anni io ho fatto richiesta di separazione 6 mesi fa 

Moralmente si mi fa effetto vorrei sistemare prima le cose
È una situaz particolare lui di fatto la vive solo e può fare un po cosa vuole ( cosa che riconosce anche lui ) io qui devo muovermi con molto tatto
Lui non risponde all avvocato io ho dato gestione a lei di tutto che sta impazzendo ..
E come se non volesse affrontare la cosa anche se di fatto ognuno fa proprio vita 

Però rispetto a come sono stata male per anni guarda affronto qsta cosa con pazienza 
Ho pianto credo L impossibile X Qsto fallimento ma adesso posso dire di state bene molto meglio di mesi e mesi fa 
In parte il mio affetto X lui c'è ancora e ho capito che il rapporto con suo padre ha influito tanto tanto nell uomo che E 'adesso 

Solo che rischia di ripetere errore con i suoi ragazzi 
Mi consola il fatto che qnd c'è è un uomo abbastanza affettuoso a differenza di suo padre che non ha mai dato un bacio ai figli ..

Ha ammesso che non era tagliato X il matrimonio è che ha fatto errori così come ne ho fatto io ma Possiamo essere ancora ottimi genitori con qualche strano equilibrio dato dei km !


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> *Se parli da un punto di vista legale ne ho parlato con avvocato e no non ho problemi
> Mio marito ha residenza in un altro paese da anni io ho fatto richiesta di separazione 6 mesi fa *
> 
> Moralmente si mi fa effetto vorrei sistemare prima le cose
> ...


.
a posto allora 
Sul resto giustamente ognuno si muove con i suoi tempi. E io e te siamo diverse e lo sappiamo


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Ieri ero X lavoro in una città dove abbiamo passato dei mesi andando a trovarlo in una delle sue trasferte 
Be mi è salito un groppo rivedere piazze strade dove devo dire siamo stati bene o almeno io stavo ancora bene o credevo 
Si parla di almeno 10 anni fa 
Ho proprio rivisto fisicamente panchine dove allattavo mentre gli altri giocavano con il papà  e mi sono detta cazzo che stupidi chi L avrebbe detto allora ...
Mi sono venuti snche gli occhi rossi ma poi ho pensato che reggevamo perché reggevo io 
Facendo da collante come dice lui 
Lui mi dice eri il collante tra tutto proprio ha usato parola collante .
Comunque credo che con questi episodi ci dovro' convivere fanno parte di me ogni tanto cicciano fuori 
Ma non tornerei indietro .
Baci torno a lavura'


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> a posto allora
> Sul resto giustamente ognuno si muove con i suoi tempi. E io e te siamo diverse e lo sappiamo


E ma i miei tempi sono ben lenti  ci ho messo 6 anni a decidere se separarmi 
E che le persone non si devono cambiare e io avevo qsta pretesa in parte 
Comunque in bocca al lupo .

So X alcune cose diverse io non concepisco certo tuoi ragionamenti sul tradimento ma X altri credo più simili sai 
comunqu  sia in bocca al lupo X tutto.

Essere sereni e' bello più ancura che essere felici 
Lo sto scoprendo adesso .


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2017)

Per fortuna, e qualche volta sfortuna, mentre si vive non si conosce il futuro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> E ma i miei tempi sono ben lenti  ci ho messo 6 anni a decidere se separarmi
> E che le persone non si devono cambiare e io avevo qsta pretesa in parte
> Comunque in bocca al lupo .
> 
> ...


.
Parlavo di altri tempi
Sai cosa penso io di un nuovo eventuale compagno. Ma questo non è un giudizio.
Io al tuo posto non mi sarei posta nemmeno il problema per come vivrei io un eventuale nuovo rapporto
Ma appunto non esiste un giusto o uno sbagliato, evidenziavo la differenza in questo


----------



## Carola (8 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Parlavo di altri tempi
> Sai cosa penso io di un nuovo eventuale compagno. Ma questo non è un giudizio.
> Io al tuo posto non mi sarei posta nemmeno il problema per come vivrei io un eventuale nuovo rapporto
> Ma appunto non esiste un giusto o uno sbagliato, evidenziavo la differenza in questo


Ma sai è soggettivo 
Io provo cose molto profonde X quest uomo da praticamente subito e quanto succede Succede ..
L ho qnche combattuta  questa cosa 

Il mio vissuto e 'molto diverso dal tuo io di fatto sono single da sempre non mi sembra neanche un nuovo rapporto ma un rapporto finalmente !
E sono stata comunque male non oso pensare chi vive un rapporto quotidiano deve essere quasi impossibile lasciarsi ...ed immaginarsi con un altro /a

comunque siamo tutti diversi inutile accanirsi a farsi Comprendere o pretendere di farlo  
La cosa importante è essere ripeto sereni
Erano anni che non stavo così e siccome non si sa mai cosa succederà cerco di godermela compatibilmente con i tempi X tutti
Però adesso si ho voglia di vivermi un po di più questa  fortuna perché credo sia una fortuna un uomo così 
Diversamente starei sola .


----------



## Nocciola (8 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma sai è soggettivo
> Io provo cose molto profonde X quest uomo da praticamente subito e quanto succede Succede ..
> L ho qnche combattuta  questa cosa
> 
> ...


.
Ma ci mancherebbe che combatti una cosa così bella e che ti rende serena. Non mi è nemmeno sfiorata l'idea.
Il mio essere diversa è su come la vivrei solo questo.


----------



## Carola (13 Febbraio 2017)

Ma sai
Se avessi un ex compagno più presente non mi sarei posta Qsti pensieri
Il mio ex marito vede i ragazzi tre gg ogni 3/4 settimane 
Io quindi ho poco tempo e cerco gli equilibri /incastri che posso 
Lo vedo una sera a settimana e un week al mese 
Il resto si tratta di frequentazioni spot con tanta calma ad es in contesti come partite di basket cene giornate sulla neve con tanti amici con figli coppie classiche famiglie allargate single ecc 
Lui c'è lo conoscono ci parlano serenamente ma non è il compagno che viene a casa da solo ecc ecc 
Non dorme qui non viene nemmeno quando siamo soli 

Per adesso è così ci sarà tempo X andare oltre sempre che le cose procedano bene così 
Ha un figlio anche lui che ugualm ho conosciuto una volta durante una festa dello sport

Lui è molto comprensivo e loro X adesso sereni

Io medio al meglio che posso.
Poi sbaglierò qualcosa di sicuro


----------

